
PH Launch Who is going to share feedbacks? - DamlaYildirim
Hello Guys, MoovBuddy has launched on PH: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;moovbuddy<p>Please share your feedback and upvote if you like. Cheers
======
gus_massa
Please change the title to something like: " _MoovBuddy: An exercise app for
back & neck pain and joint health_"

It's also much better to link here to the page of the app directly, instead of
the Product Hunt launch.

The description is a bit too specific:

> _Less pain killer, less medical imaging and less chronic pain._

I think it can be a problem like the old marketing saying

> _An apple a day keeps the doctor away._

------
DamlaYildirim
Hey everyone! If you are interested and want to try premium, send me an email.
damla@moovbuddy.com

------
gnrbyrm
Hey Hackers, we have been working on MoovBuddy with Damla. Your comments and
feedbacks are appreciated! See our launch in PH:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/moovbuddy](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/moovbuddy)

